# Baby rat fell from the cage!



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

My new baby rat just fell from the cage (about 5 ft) she was trying to get into my jumper and her sister pushed into her and she fell. She just stopped and started climbing back up and I picked her up and checked her over, she seems fine just a little shocked, she's walking fine and everything but oh my god do I feel terrible  my heart stopped! It happened about 10 mins ago... Do I go to the vet just now or am I just over reacting, I feel terrible and I could cry right now!


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Baby rats are very light and even a fall that was kill a humn is one they could walk away from. I, personally, would not be concerned about a 5 foot fall with no obvious injury.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just poke all over and monitor her.

Ophelia, my new baby, seems to fall all the time and recently fell a little over five foot from the DCN.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Ugh. One of my girls is about as clumsy as they come! She falls off of everything and scares me half to death. Your baby should be fine. Mine have survived the same 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Rats are pretty resilient little creatures. Mine have endured some accidents caused by me  which I felt horrible about when they happened. They all made it out unscathed though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So the site translates emoticons into little drawings....just note that I didn't intent for it to look like I was smiling at the thought of causing accidents that hurt my rats lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol !! Thanks everyone, you have made me not go in to full blown panic attack and spend a lot of money on vet bills today for nothing! I literally looked away for a second and oh my gosh! My legs were shaking that much I had to sit down and breathe! Felt so horrible, honestly if anything did happen I would totally blame myself! What idiot allows a 5 week old baby to fall that high  clearly me!! Ugh! But the babies are fine, crazy little monkeys again


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

It's okay. It happens sometimes. As long as the rat doesn't fall on to something, a small fall is usually nothing to them.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You have two very good signs here. The first is that she was pushed, and didn't fall herself. Falling on their own can be a sign of a neurological issue. You can rule that out.

Second, if something happens, it usually happens right away. You'll hear horror stories of rats falling just right, and then immediately begin convulsing. The fact that she got back up right away is good.

Just monitor her, but I really don't feel like you have to worry. They have to fall a VERY specific way to get harmed permanently.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Little Kaboose is a daredevil...he takes giant leaps of faith all the time. I catch him most times but he jumped off my husbands shoulder the other day. Thank the Gods he was sitting down and Kaboose didn't fall far. He paused for like 3 seconds then took off as fast as he could go. Just zooming around the rat room.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Phew, thank goodness for this forum  the things we go through with our rats  they are so crazy and make us panic! But at least she's okay, eating and drinking fine, monkeying about! Thank you all again for the reassurance


----------

